# 6 Band EQ + Cracklejack 2 in 1? Advice?



## frankenteletron (Jul 23, 2021)

I have pcbs for the 6 Band EQ as well as the Cracklejack. I also have a 1590C enclosure and since there isn't a "level" for volume boost on the EQ, I thought it might be fun to try putting them together in one enclosure.

My plan is to place this combo pedal after my drive pedals for tone shaping and see where it makes me.

Has anyone here combined either of these into one pedal before?

If so, any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 24, 2021)

My advice: Build it with a simple loop order-switcheroo which will enable you to have your EQrackle BEFORE or after your drive pedals.


----------



## frankenteletron (Aug 5, 2021)

Finished! Put an effect order toggle in there too. I used W20k sliders since Tayda was out of the B50k ones at the time I ordered parts.


----------



## almondcity (Aug 8, 2021)

Very cool. How do you like the EQ?


----------



## Robert (Aug 9, 2021)

That is _really_ cool, love the control layout!


----------



## Barry (Aug 9, 2021)

What kind of sorcery is this? Dig it though! But we need a gut shot.


----------



## JamieJ (Aug 21, 2021)

This is incredible and looks awesome. I’m with @Barry - we need a gut shot!


----------



## frankenteletron (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey sorry for the late replies! I left my board at our practice space but I'll try and post a gut shot Sun or Mon. 

I have to say I really dig this thing. SUPER useful and versatile, especially with the order switch. It's found a home after my drive pedals to give me a different flavor.


----------



## frankenteletron (Jan 11, 2022)

Sorry for the delayed post of this gutshot! Not the prettiest or cleanest work but no issues at all. Pretty tight fit. Fun build!


----------

